# Pontiac Performance Magazine



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hopefully everyone received their issue of Pontiac Performance Magazine and read article "Getting Noticed in the Underground". I don't know if any of you watched the television series last year "Bull Run", where a Pontiac Trans Am I think 2001 won the $200,000 cash prize for winning a cross-country road trip of 4,000 miles out of twelve teams that competed. Well this season a 2004 Phantom Black GTO owned by a Scott Spielman from Ohio is lobbying for a spot on the "SPIKE TV" show "BUllRUN". If he makes it, Pontiac could have back to back wins in the new series. Last years competition had cars of old and new, even a Ford F-150. Well check this site out from pontiac....PontiacUnderground.com the website has inside track information on upcoming events, videos of pontiacs, pontiac clubs, event finders, and they want to hear what you have to say. Check it out!!!! 

The article about the K-Town rocker is good as well, he talks about being stationed in Germany and running his GTO on the audobahn. He was quoted as saying " My favorite snack on the roads are the BMW E46 M3 and M Coupe". All they can see is his 6.0 badge on the rear of the goat. He also states hitting 171mph in his '05 GTO!!


PS. oh, if you don't receive the magazine, call your dealer.arty:

Oh, [email protected] wants to hear stories of Pontiac owners and their vehicles with pics


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I got mine yesterday too...I also noticed the "K-Town" Rocker runs the Sport Appearence Package and Bayern black spoke wheels...sweeeeeeet ride but I'm partial to the SAP......
Bill


----------

